# What is American food?



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Inspired from another discussion, I've been thinking.  Dangerous I know.  

If you were opening an "American Restaurant" in a foreign country what would you name it, and what would be on the menu? 

As "American as apple pie" hotdogs and hamburgers, but what else?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2011)

First of all, it would be difficult to limit it to dishes originated in the USA.

I would include dishes from the South, such as fried chicken, gumbo, jambalaya, to name a few.

Baked beans, lobster, fresh seafood dishes.

TexMex dishes like chili.  

Barbecue!

Anything with blueberries, cranberries or maple syrup.

All kinds of pies besides apple.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2011)

Along with what Andy said, I would think there would be a lot of mid-west "homey" dishes, such as pot roast, beef stew, hamburger and tomato based casseroles, etc.  Like some of the things Andy mentioned, these also had their roots in European tradition.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Good ideas, Andy and Barbara!

I also think I'd have a typical  "Thanksgiving Dinner"  on the menu.

So what would you name this place?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have some of those yummy fat pancakes with blueberries and I'm there!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree it would be hard to limit it to dishes that originated in the US.  Meat loaf, pot pies, chili mac, steak & potatoes, pork chops, and macaroni & cheese are all dishes I call American, in addition to all mentioned above.  We have a little place called the USA Cafe in town but I've never been there.  I think I heard that they donate some of their profits to military families, pretty cool.  I don't know what's on their menu either but I hope it's distinctly American   I'm not very creative to come up with a name so it would probably be something straight-forward like USA Cafe lol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> So what would you name this place?



Bye Bye Miss American Pie

American Country  Kitchen

The Statue of Liberty

Bite Me!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

"Foods of America"

"San Diego to Bangor"

"Meatloaf Inc"

"Pride of American Foods"


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Pizza/Italian/Pasta dishes and Asian dishes - #1 take out foods

"The Melting Pot"


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

Included with the stuff already mentioned, chicken noodle soup with big, thick egg noodles, chicken and dumplings, brats served with potato salad and baked beans, ribs (both beef and pork), and while I'm not an alcohol drinker, bourbon and "American style" beer would probably be on the menu. I know other places have them but they still seem pretty American as far as alcohol goes. Also lots of stuff with apples. Apple pie, apple crisp, apple tarts, caramel apples, apple cider. Stuff with rutabagas such as pasties would also need to be included. Macaroni salads like the tuna noodle salads and the various varieties made with miracle whip or mayo. Several varieties of biscuits (flaky, crumbly, cakey) and dinner rolls (like the super soft potato rolls). Christmas style baked hams (I love the idea of the traditional/classic Thanksgiving turkey dinner). If I could get a reasonable supply from an environmentally conscious source, stuff like trout, whitefish, walleye. Basically freshwater fish of North America. And just because, I'd probably put peanut butter and jelly sandwiches on the menu. They seem distinctly American.

Breakfast stuff would definitely include varieties of fluffy pancakes such as plain, blueberry, buckwheat, apple cinnamon, banana walnut oat, M&M, and buttermilk. Also farmers omelets (green pepper, ham, onions, celery, hash browns, cheddar cheese), skillet breakfasts (couple types here: hash browns, sausage, bacon, ham, onions, cheese fried together and topped with eggs cooked to customer's preference; eggs scrambled with apple, green pepper, sausage, bacon or ham, onions, celery and topped with cheddar and jack) and biscuits and sausage gravy. Probably donuts too.

As for a name, "What the Crazy Americans Eat", "America is Yummy Too", or probably some other stupid name because I'm not that great at coming up with restaurant monickers.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, we can't forget grilled cheese sandwiches and BLTs either!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 3, 2011)

I would not have a menu. I would serve breakfast, lunch and dinner depending on what I wanted to fix and the availability of the ingredients. Your only choice might be the bread for the toast and how you want your eggs, but lunch and dinner would be predetermined by me. The only choice you would get woould be small, medium or pacanis portion 
Maybe I would try to have the same thing on certain days, like a fish fry on Fridays, BBQ on Sundays, chicken & biscuits on Tuesdays... see what strikes a chord with the locals and take it from there.
The name might be "An American Restaurant in ________" 
All I know is it would start with an A to get a good listing in the yellow pages... provided they have a yellow pages


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I would not have a menu. I would serve breakfast, lunch and dinner depending on what I wanted to fix and the availability of the ingredients. Your only choice might be the bread for the toast and how you want your eggs, but lunch and dinner would be predetermined by me. The only choice you would get woould be small, medium or pacanis portion
> Maybe I would try to have the same thing on certain days, like a fish fry on Fridays, BBQ on Sundays, chicken & biscuits on Tuesdays... see what strikes a chord with the locals and take it from there.
> The name might be "An American Restaurant in ________"
> All I know is it would start with an A to get a good listing in the yellow pages... provided they have a yellow pages



I love the idea of this restaurant but I don't think I could do it. I'd worry too much about things like "what if I make something that no one likes and they don't have any other choices" or "what if someone comes in who's allergic to what I'm making". I know those can be gotten around and to an extent, part of the appeal of this kind of restaurant is that it's like going to a friends house for dinner, but I'm too anxiety prone to do it. Of course, I really don't think I'm restaurant owner/worker material anyways so I'd probably just shove my ideas on my dad, give him the money and make him open it up.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Oh yeah, we can't forget grilled cheese sandwiches and BLTs either!


 
Oh, blt's, yes, those are a must.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 3, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, blt's, yes, those are a must.


 
Right in the heart of Afghanistan!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 3, 2011)

To my taste (being from NYC), the parts of Europe (Central to Southern Germany, Northern to Central Italy, Switzerland) that I have been in were lacking when it came to kosher hot dogs, thick tender juicy charcoal grilled beef steaks, prime rib roast, sweet corn, okra and hot pastrami.  Since then it seems times have changed so my experiences may be outdated.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 3, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Pizza/Italian/Pasta dishes and Asian dishes - #1 take out foods
> 
> "The Melting Pot"




yes, the "pot" in the title brings to mind kitchen tools, comfort food, and homeyness,--all fitting in with american cooking.  the melting pot concept itself can help to broaden the parameters of the menu in an american restaurant.  it can do so by introducing many dishes that originated in other countries which we have "americanized" through history, and which have ultimately become our very own, such as pizza, for instance....


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

pacanis said:


> *I would not have a menu. I would serve breakfast, lunch and dinner *depending on what I wanted to fix and the availability of the ingredients. Your only choice might be the bread for the toast and how you want your eggs, but lunch and dinner would be predetermined by me. The only choice you would get woould be small, medium or pacanis portion
> Maybe I would try to have the same thing on certain days, like a fish fry on Fridays, BBQ on Sundays, chicken & biscuits on Tuesdays... see what strikes a chord with the locals and take it from there.
> The name might be "An American Restaurant in ________"
> All I know is it would start with an A to get a good listing in the yellow pages... provided they have a yellow pages


 You sound like my cousin Vinnie!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 3, 2011)

msmofet said:


> You sound like my cousin Vinnie!!


 
I'm a big believer in, you'll have it my way or you won't have it any way at all 
If you're allergic to shellfish, don't come on steamed mussels and all the beer you can drink night! It's that simple


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2011)

Regarding the "no menu" idea, years ago I went to a restaurant in Carlsbad, California (no longer there I think, but not because they weren't good). I believe they gave you a few choices (fried chicken was their specialty, but I think you could choose beef or fish--although I'm not completely sure). All the tables were set like you would expect to find a table in an old mid-west farmhouse, very homey. The food was brought to your table on platters and in bowls, and you served yourself, family style. It was a very nice experience.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 3, 2011)

I would pic a dish that represents each state.

For example Maine would be Lobster Roll
New York would be a Pizza
Alaska would be Salmon
California would be a salad 
Oregon would be berry pancakes
Iowa would Ham and corncakes
Wisconsin would be Mac n cheese

Etc>

I would name it Amurka and have a beer from each state available too.


Free cone of fries as an appetizer.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Great ideas and names for our restaurant guys!!

I think we should also have American style soda shop items too, like milkshakes/malts, ice cream sodas, hot fudge sundays with red white and blue sprinkles and even Banana Splits.  In addition to all the apple and fruit pies, we should have Boston Cream pie, and Red Velvet Cake too.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Regarding the "no menu" idea, years ago I went to a restaurant in Carlsbad, California (no longer there I think, but not because they weren't good). I believe they gave you a few choices (fried chicken was their specialty, but I think you could choose beef or fish--although I'm not completely sure). All the tables were set like you would expect to find a table in an old mid-west farmhouse, very homey. The food was brought to your table on platters and in bowls, and you served yourself, family style. It was a very nice experience.



Sounds a little like Mrs Wilkes Boarding House in Savannah Ga, Barbara.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2011)

I am with Barb and Pac.  We had a great restaurant in CNY called The Krebs.  They had a fixed menu that did not change much for 100 years.  I also like the Greenridge Turkey Farm in Nashua New Hampshire.  I would call mine the Squat and Gobble or the Chat n Chew.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 3, 2011)

I would open up a burger joint with a cool soda fountain.

Back in the 60's when we were living in Japan my dad designed an American style cafe for a Japanese restauranteur and even came up with a name.  He named it The Dinette....I know, tacky...lol...  
I don't remember their menu but I remember they shipped in a cool, genuine, American soda fountain.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

What a bunch of great ideas! I wish I had found this site and it's wonderful people much sooner!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

in reading through all of the responses, i realized that 95% of what we would call american food has it's roots in other countries, just like our population.

hot dogs and hamburgers can be traced back to germany.

meatloaf - switzerland and other western european ckuntries

pizza - italy

bbq - caribbean/african

i guess it boils down to ingredients. roast turkey would be all american. corn is another.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

The bar would only need to serve Bourbon.......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> The bar would only need to serve Bourbon.......




and a little branch water.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 4, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> Wisconsin would be Mac n cheese


No... beer brats and sauerkraut would be more in line with what I grew up there. Or beer cheese soup (with popcorn croutons floated on top). Yum!

It's difficult to define "American Cuisine," any more than it is to define French, Chinese, or Spanish Cuisine. Like those places, we're a country with a lot of regional food variations. For example, pizza is popular here, but think about how different pizza is in NY, Chicago, and LA. Don't even get me started on BBQ or Chili.

If I were to open a restaurant in another country, I would probably try to open something that showcased dishes from a specific region (Louisiana Creole or Southwestern, for example) rather than a hodgepodge of unrelated foods.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

I suppose as a Brit who has traveled the US of A quite a lot for the last 30 yrs, I have been thinking how to answer to the question with an encapsulating response. I cant, so the best I came up with is it full of fantastic surprises.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> in reading through all of the responses, i realized that 95% of what we would call american food has it's roots in other countries, just like our population.
> 
> meatloaf - switzerland and other western european ckuntries


 
Waaait...I thought my Mom invented Meatloaf...

 My bubble has burst! 

I know, she must have shown everyone in those other places!

Whew! For a minute there, I was really scared...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Waaait...I thought my Mom invented Meatloaf...
> 
> My bubble has burst!
> 
> ...




I guess your mom never shared that part of her past with you.  Traveling throughout Western Europe selflessly planting the seeds of an idea for a new dish - meatloaf.  She is a legend along the lines of Johnny Appleseed.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  She's Mommy Meatloafseed.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 4, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> The bar would only need to serve Bourbon.......


What Uncle Bob said!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 4, 2011)

Visitors to the US have most often asked me in the past where they can go for the best burgers or steak houses. That there I think says something.


----------



## cara (Aug 4, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> To my taste (being from NYC), the parts of Europe (Central to Southern Germany, Northern to Central Italy, Switzerland) that I have been in were lacking when it came to kosher hot dogs, *thick tender juicy charcoal grilled beef steaks*, prime rib roast, sweet corn, okra and hot pastrami.  Since then it seems times have changed so my experiences may be outdated.



I completely agree with you.. not enough places to go for a really good steak, haven't found one within the next 60miles yet...



buckytom said:


> in reading through all of the responses, i realized that 95% of what we would call american food has it's roots in other countries, just like our population.
> 
> hot dogs and hamburgers can be traced back to germany.



well, Hot Dogs came from Denmark, but somewhere back in time that might have been a part of Germany, too 

For me typical US Food is:

pancakes (with maple syrup - love that!)
english muffins
farmer omelett
baked beans
peanut butter

Hamburger
Steak
Mac&Cheese
Clam Chowder
Chicken wings
Lobster
Dirty Rice
Thanksgiving turkey
French fries

German chocolate cake (never ever heard of that here  )
Donuts
Muffins
Cupcakes
Angel Food cake
Brownies
NY Cheese Cake


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Visitors to the US have most often asked me in the past where they can go for the best burgers or steak houses. That there I think says something.



I think you're right roadfix.  In  my travels around the world, it seems the only  representation of American food is McDonald's, Burger King, and Kentucky Fried Chicken. Ackkk... In the US we have all kinds of ethnic restaurants to choose from, but abroad I've yet to see a restaurant with a  true representation of  a typical American menu.  I wish I had the money, know-how, and energy to be the founder of a great chain of USA restaurants throughout the world.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 4, 2011)

cara said:


> I completely agree with you.. not enough places to go for a really good steak, haven't found one within the next 60miles yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've eaten quite a few lobsters in Italy (two kinds And some quite large).
Are not pommes frites pretty much the same as American French fries?
Krapfen ar my favorite type of doughnut.


----------



## cara (Aug 4, 2011)

There is lobster in Europe, but for me that's somehing typical american.. and yes, Pommes are the same as ff, but it's an allegory for US Food...


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know much about American food but when I think of it it's usually:

Ben and Jerry's
Pumpkin Pie
Blueberry Waffles
& Pancakes with Maple Syrup and bacon

Ooh and when I was in NY I had the most amazing sweet cheese filled pretzel  So good.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

American food = 

Meatloaf
Mashed Taters
Gravy
Creamed Corn
Broccli with cheese sauce
Strawberries with cream


There may be other American meals, but they're not important!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2011)

Are we limiting "American Food" to the USA exclusively? Last time I checked, "America" included North, Central and South, with all but the indigenous people and their cuisine comming from other parts of the world.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Are we limiting "American Food" to the USA exclusively? Last time I checked, "America" included North, Central and South, with all but the indigenous people and their cuisine comming from other parts of the world.
> 
> Craig


 
That seems to be the trend so far.
In my experience, it is people living in the USA that actually call themselves Americans, even though we all know there is a north, central and south America.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2011)

How about some popcorn and peanut butter.

Those were both considered very strange foods by some German friends in the early 70's.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2011)

Buffalo Wings !!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

i guess we're used to cslling ourselves american since we're the only country in "the america's" with the word in our name.



cara said:


> well, Hot Dogs came from Denmark, but somewhere back in time that might have been a part of Germany, too





lol, yeah, germany's borders have moved around a bit over the centuries.  

a lot of americans think hot dogs were invented in coney island, n.y., but they were really modelled after sausages people knew from frankfurt or vienna, hence their other names frankfurters or wieners. i wouldn't doubt that even those were adopted from a denmark sausage.

the idea for "french" fries were brought back to the u.s. by the soldiers after world war 1, supposedly from belgium. but belgian fries doesn't sound as good.

ich bin ein berliner, if you want to be a doughnut.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2011)

> i guess we're used to cslling ourselves american since we're the only country in "the america's" with the word in our name.



Never thought about that, Bucky.  Makes sense.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> a lot of americans think hot dogs were invented in coney island, n.y., but they were really...


 
Nooo, a lot of you New York City and Joisey types think they invented hot dogs in Coney Island


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i guess we're used to cslling ourselves american since we're the only country in "the america's" with the word in our name.


 
And, and....it rolls off the tongue so much better than "Meatloafians"


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

rofl, timothy!!! you're on a roll today.

lol pac, i'm gonna tell anthony wiener you said that. he'll send you some pics of an authentic.. umm, nevermind.

besides, you don't mess with people from brooklyn! fuggedaboudit.


it cracked me up when i first heard of a coney dog in the midwest. but i guess it's better than eating a nathan.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe the folks at Coney Island were the first to put the "sausage" in a "bun" ?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 4, 2011)

Reading through this thread reminded of a trip I took to London several years ago with my wife and daughter. As we were walking back to our hotel one evening, we came across a small restaurant advertising "American Style Barbeque." Curiosity got the better of us, so we decided to stop in to check it out. 

As it turns out, the owners were a very nice young Polish couple. When I asked them about how they came to open a barbeque restaurant in London, the husband explained that they just felt there was a niche for it there. I then asked, "So where in America have you visited?" Strangely, it turns out they had never been here. 

As for the offerings on the menu, there was really nothing I would remotely consider "barbeque." They had beef ribs, but the description said "roasted rib of beef." There were none of the other trappings that come to mind when we think of barbeque. No brisket. No chicken. Not even the smell of smoke. They had burgers and sausages cooked on a grill, so maybe the owners thought that anything grilled qualified as barbeque. 

In the end, I settled on a bowl of chili (not barbeque either), that turned out to be not chili, but rather a thick tomato soup that was more like what I would consider ghoulash. I don't believe it contained any traditional chili spices, but rather paprika.

So it turns out that people in other parts of the world also seem to have some misguided notions as to what constitutes "American Cuisine."

In fairness, I did run across this place in Chester UK on the web that actually looks like it might be decent. If I ever find myself in Chester, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> it cracked me up when i first heard of a coney dog in the midwest. but i guess it's better than eating a nathan.


 
Heck, there's a Coney Island here in Erie! 
It's a Greek dog joint.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> So it turns out that people in other parts of the world also seem to have some misguided notions as to what constitutes "American Cuisine."


 
I imagine they put their own twist on our food like we do theirs.

Nice story. The question is, are they still in business?


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 4, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> If you were opening an "American Restaurant" in a foreign country what would you name it, and what would be on the menu?


 
If I was going to open one I would want to know what is percieved as American food in that location.

UK 
Sammy's | American Bar & Grill Teddington TW11 8HU Bar, Restaurant, Venue in Teddington TW11 8HU

Russia 
American Bar and Grill
 
Singapore
North Border Bar & Grill AND North Border Bistro Bar


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

at least we could have a good cigar with that bourbon, uncle bob. tobacco is definitely american.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> at least we could have a good cigar with that bourbon, uncle bob. tobacco is definitely american.


Try telling that to the Cubans.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Maybe the folks at Coney Island were the first to put the "sausage" in a "bun" ?




I think the bun started at the Louisiana purchase exposition in1904.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Try telling that to the Cubans.



i wonder if tobacco is native to cuba, or was it brought there with the slave and molasses trade?


----------



## cara (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ich bin ein berliner, if you want to be a doughnut.



I would love to be a doghnut!!!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i wonder if tobacvo is native toc cuba, or was it brought there with the slave and molasses trade?


Beats me, but they make the best cigars I've ever smoked.


----------



## cara (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i wonder if tobacco is native to cuba, or was it brought there with the slave and molasses trade?




wikipedia says it is native to Cuba.. klick


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2011)

cara said:


> ...German chocolate cake (never ever heard of that here  )...


A lot of people think it comes from Germany, but it was named for a guy whose last name was "German." It was originally called "German's Chocolate Cake."



CraigC said:


> Are we limiting "American Food" to the USA exclusively? Last time I checked, "America" included North, Central and South, with all but the indigenous people and their cuisine comming from other parts of the world.
> 
> Craig


This used to puzzle me too, until I realized that when you used the full names of Canada, the U.S., and Mexico, it is easy to see why people from the U.S. are typically called Americans, and the others are not. Canada (former full name, Dominion of Canada, but legally that was apparently dropped), Los Estados Unidos de Mexico (The United States of Mexico), and The United States of America. Thus we have Canadians, Mexicans, and Americans.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting......


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

so tobacco comes from a beautiful woman's butt?

no wonder it's so addictive and bad for you.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 4, 2011)

cara said:


> wikipedia says it is native to Cuba.. klick



are we really relying on history and historical facts according to wikipedia these days?


----------



## cara (Aug 4, 2011)

why not? Is wiki that bad in english? The Geman version is quite reliable...

btw.. does your name came from the baltic states? It reminds me of Lithuania....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

cara said:
			
		

> why not? Is wiki that bad in english?



IMO Yes! I find it very PC, full of falsehoods, disinformation, and Factoids! I would rarely, if ever use it as any kind of a primary source for factual information.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 4, 2011)

Ice cold beer.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 4, 2011)

cara said:


> why not? Is wiki that bad in english? The Geman version is quite reliable...
> 
> btw.. does your name came from the baltic states? It reminds me of Lithuania....




we have schoolkids who contribute to wikipedia just for giggles.  my understanding is that anyone can add information to, or correct (edit) information contained in wikipedia.  and i for one do not know how their fact-checking is done.  wiki's accuracy probably varies from topic to topic.  i use wikipedia routinely--mostly for entertainment, and casual checks on things.  if my search is a serious one, one that requires a definitive answer or information, i might go to wiki for a quick initial look, but then would follow up with (imo) more traditional, trustworthy and venerable sources for my facts.  but cara, the wikipedia--its various uses by persons--could make for an interesting topic for a future thread, what do you think?  and you were close with the guess of lithuania for the name vitauta.  vitauta is a latvian name.  you probably know latvia best for our inventions of the hot dog, sauerkraut and beer....


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

vitauta said:


> are we really relying on history and historical facts according to wikipedia these days?


 
Here's a reference to it:
It is believed that Tobacco began growing in the Americas about 6,000 B.C.! 


The History of Tobacco


Can anyone show proof that this is not so?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobacco, the Americas' gift to the world.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobacco, The Locals revenge on the invaders.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Tobacco, the Americas' gift to the world.


 


Oh wait... do you mean us, or Canada? Possibly Panama or Chile? You know, there's more than one America...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Oh wait... do you mean us, or Canada? Possibly Panama or Chile? You know, there's more than one America...




I'm including everyone.  Thus the "S-apostrophe".


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm including everyone. Thus the "S-apostrophe".


 
Well OK then.
Wouldn't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2011)

Just trying to share the credit.


----------



## chopper (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is my list:
Apple and blueberry pie
Pumpkin Pie
Fried chicken
Roasted turkey
Mashed potatoes
"freedom fries"
Home fries
Chicken noodle soup
Sliders
I'm sure there is more, but that is what I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Here is my list:
> Apple and blueberry pie
> Pumpkin Pie
> Fried chicken
> ...



Love them " freedom fries"!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont subscribe to this sentiment but as you are all well aware there is a strand within European society that dislikes America.
The patisserie teacher I had in Paris(35 yrs ago was a genius and a very hard taskmaster) there were students from all over the world.
He asked us about the roots of our cuisine.
He then stated that the main building block for each country was its mineral wealth.
UK =coal = ovens= roasting and baking, you gave the world Roast beef.
Ireland=peat= slow open fire=stews and braising, you gave the world Irish stew.
China= wood=fast hot fie cooking= you gave the world the wok and stir fries.
Middle east=dried camel dung=slow cooking= you gave the world the tagine.
America you have everything, oil, wood, coal= you gave the world Mcdonalds


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I dont subscribe to this sentiment but as you are all well aware there is a strand within European society that dislikes America.
> The patisserie teacher I had in Paris(35 yrs ago was a genius and a very hard taskmaster) there were students from all over the world.
> He asked us about the roots of our cuisine.
> He then stated that the main building block for each country was its mineral wealth.
> ...


----------



## Hoot (Aug 5, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Beats me, but they make the best cigars I've ever smoked.


Let me add my humble 2 cents.  From my own personal experience, in Honduras, the Dominican Republic, Nicaragua and even in the good ol' USA, there are excellent cigars being produced. Now that is not to say that Cuban cigars aren't good. They most certainly are! They are however extremely expensive and currently illegal for Americans. It may be that sometime down the road, they will be available in this country. Until that day comes, I find that other countries are producing comparable cigars at a very reasonable price.  YMMV
With my luck.....the very day that the Cuban embargo is finally lifted, that will be the day that tobacco will be outlawed in this country.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ich bin ein berliner, if you want to be a doughnut.


 JFK?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2011)

yup. jfk was trying to say that he was from berlin in spirit, but the literal translation actually meant that he was like a pastry from berlin, a berliner.  it was understood what he meant, though. he should have just said ich bin berliner.

only an anal german teacher would have really balked at it.

but my point was even doughnuts aren't american. forget about bagels, too.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> yup. jfk was trying to say that he was from berlin in spirit, but the literal translation actually meant that he was like a pastry from berlin, a berliner.  it was understood what he meant, though. he should have just said ich bin berliner.
> 
> only an anal german teacher would have really balked at it.
> 
> but my point was even doughnuts aren't american. forget about bagels, too.


I do not believe Berliner doughnuts (Polish Paczki) have a bagel-like hole in them.
I could be mistaken, but I think the bagel shaped doughnuts are more common in the US than in Europe.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2011)

yup, you're right. they're more like a jelly doughnut or a paczki. 

 you pronounce the polish ones more like punch key, right?


----------



## Claire (Aug 5, 2011)

I haven't finished reading this line, but USA food is as diverse as the people who live here.  Dad was in the Air Force, so American food meant, yes, hot dogs and burgers and fries and a roast on Sunday.  But it also meant New England boiled dinner on Thursdays -- and also meant Suki-Yaki, Schnitzel, coq au van, and burritos and ....  

Because many of my parents' friends were GI war brides, "American" food simply meant having food anytime you wanted to eat it.  Something they didn't grow up with!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> yup, you're right. they're more like a jelly doughnut or a paczki.
> 
> you pronounce the polish ones more like punch key, right?


Patchkey?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> I do not believe Berliner doughnuts (Polish Paczki) have a bagel-like hole in them.
> I could be mistaken, but I think the bagel shaped doughnuts are more common in the US than in Europe.


 
Having lived in Berlin for 3 years, I can assure you that they have as much variety in the types of pastries in thier bakeries as any place on earth. You name it, it's there. OMG, and it's sooooo good.

Germans LOVE their baked goods! (Me too!)

Most of the "doughnuts" in Berlin were filled with any of a hundred things. "Cake" style pastries are more common than what we Americans think of as doughnuts. More logical to make and easier to prepare. Germans are big on logical thinking.

Btw, if you've never had a Berliner "Currywurst", it's an addictive treat that you'll miss for the remainder of your life. I must have eaten a thousand of them in that 3 years. I have a recipe for them. I'll hunt it down and post it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 5, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Btw, if you've never had a Berliner "Currywurst", it's an addictive treat that you'll miss for the remainder of your life. I must have eaten a thousand of them in that 3 years. I have a recipe for them. I'll hunt it down and post it.


Please do... anything with "curry" and "wurst" in the name sounds too good to pass up!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Please do... anything with "curry" and "wurst" in the name sounds too good to pass up!


 
I'll find it! I now have over 6 million files on my PC, so only God knows where I put it. I'll find it though! I'll drop you a PM when I've posted it.

The standard is to get a couple curry wurst and kartoffelsalat and pommes frites with mayo.

It took me awhile to get used to having a big glob of mayo on my fries, but it's actually quite good once you get used to it.

German potato salad is to kill for!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2011)

Timothy said:


> ...Btw, if you've never had a Berliner "Currywurst"...





I'm confused.  A Berliner seems to be a filled pastry while a currywurst is a sauced sausage.  

I assume when you put the two terms together you are saying Berliner meaning a sausage in the Berlin style rather than a filled pastry/sauced sausage combo food of some kind.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm confused. A Berliner seems to be a filled pastry while a currywurst is a sauced sausage.
> 
> I assume when you put the two terms together you are saying Berliner meaning a sausage in the Berlin style rather than a filled pastry/sauced sausage combo food of some kind.


 
A "Berliner" is someone who is from Berlin.

"Berliner Pastry" might be a more appropriate name for the desert.

"Berliner Currywurst" or just "Berlin Currywurst" is a well known phrase and will result in many bellies growling if said in public...

I've just posted the recipe:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/berliner-currywurst-74046.html#post1033759


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 5, 2011)

I would name my place "Vittles."  It would be southern country cooking.  

Breakfasts would be things like buttermilk pancakes (offered with seasonal fruits,) biscuits and gravy...or maybe fried apples, fresh eggs, seared ham on biscuits, etc.

Lunches would be things like red beans and rice, pimento cheese sandwiches, blts, seasonal soups and salads, beef and gravy on bread with mashed potatoes, etc.

Dinners would be things like chicken and dumplings, meatloaf, roasted turkey, fried catfish, etc.

Desserts would be cakes, pies, seasonal cobblers, puddings, sundaes, etc.

Basically, the menu would change through the week and through the seasons.  Somethings would always be on the menu though!  Pinto beans with cornbread, for example.    Coca-cola products, sweet tea, etc.  As for a take out menu, it would offer picnic type of fare, and be slightly different in that one could get an RC and moon pie for dessert.


----------



## cara (Aug 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> "Berliner Pastry" might be a more appropriate name for the desert.



In the Hannover Region they are called "Krapfen"


----------



## Timothy (Aug 6, 2011)

cara said:


> In the Hannover Region they are called "Krapfen"


 
People all over the world love "Filled Pastries". 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_(pastry)

I know I do!  Too much! 

I could *live* in any German Bakery. Of course if I did, I wouldn't be able to leave anyway, because they would never fit me out the door again!


----------



## lavfiler (Aug 13, 2011)

A lot of food could qualify as American, from all the good evidence presented; a whole cornucopia.

Mike


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 13, 2011)

if you want to serve American food, you'll need to write a cook book / develop a menu based on native American's recipes.  native Americans occupied New England to Florida, west thru the Plains to the desert south-west and north from there to the Pacific north-west.  may as well move right along into Canada and talk to those native peoples because the native Americans didn't diddle squat about a latitude parallel.

everybody else that is "American” today brought their "food dishes" with them.

this is the issue with a few billion internet questions that start off “I want to make an authentic (fillintheblank)”

dishes originate in an area - and have multiple thousand variations with a single generation.  
add a couple hundred generations, a bit of human migration, and it is exceptionally difficult to identify a “dish” that is unique to one area/geography/population/nationality.

and then one has to adjust for the time frame in question.  pretty much “everybody” thinks of pizza as Italian.  tomatoes come from the new world - so pizza is Italian only if you date forward from the 15th century.  limiting the discussion to “written documented recipes” doesn’t work either - there’s this problem with chocolate . . . .


----------



## danbuter (Aug 13, 2011)

American foods:

Cheeseburgers! 
Spaghetti with tomato and meat sauce.
Many take-out chinese dishes.
Jambalaya
Chili


----------



## Nood (Aug 13, 2011)

Fast&easy snack :                                             If u are board and hungry this is an easy way to do     you need tuna , lettuce , mayonnaise , salt , cheese . First put the tuna in blender then add the mayonnaise and the salt and the lettuce cut it for pieces then add  blend it for one minute then bring a bread any kind of it  put the cheese first  and finally ur mixture  bring u a pepsi or juice and enjoy ur meal


----------



## Nood (Aug 13, 2011)

Nood said:
			
		

> Fast&easy snack :                                             If u are board and hungry this is an easy way to do     you need tuna , lettuce , mayonnaise , salt , cheese . First put the tuna in blender then add the mayonnaise and the salt and the lettuce cut it for pieces then add  blend it for one minute then bring a bread any kind of it  put the cheese first  and finally ur mixture  bring u a pepsi or juice and enjoy ur meal



This is an American snack loo


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2011)

Nood said:


> Fast&easy snack : If u are board and hungry this is an easy way to do you need tuna , lettuce , mayonnaise , salt , cheese . First put the tuna in blender then add the mayonnaise and the salt and the lettuce cut it for pieces then add blend it for one minute then bring a bread any kind of it put the cheese first and finally ur mixture bring u a pepsi or juice and enjoy ur meal


 
That's how I make my hamburger topping! I put everything that I love "On" a hamburger, into the blender and blend until just reduced. Then spread it on a bun and add the cheese and hamburger!

It makes the sandwich much thinner, tastes exactly the same and I end up using twice the amount of veggies on each burger, which is good for me!

It sounds like "Pre-chewed gross-out", but it's actually very good that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> That's how I make my hamburger topping! I put everything that I love "On" a hamburger, into the blender and blend until just reduced. Then spread it on a bun and add the cheese and hamburger!
> 
> It makes the sandwich much thinner, tastes exactly the same and I end up using twice the amount of veggies on each burger, which is good for me!
> 
> It sounds like "Pre-chewed gross-out", but it's actually very good that way.



Ya know, Timothy, that makes a lot of sense!  Thanks!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ya know, Timothy, that makes a lot of sense! Thanks!


 
Thanks Dawgluver! I think of it every time I see someone struggling to eat a hamburger that is 12 inches tall and all the goodies are falling out on the table, floor or ground. Tomatoes going one way, lettuce the other and the pickle down the middle! Pets don't like this trick! They will give you the "I'm a poor starving, hungry dog" look if you use it!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 13, 2011)

Timothy said:


> That's how I make my hamburger topping! I put everything that I love "On" a hamburger, into the blender and blend until just reduced. Then spread it on a bun and add the cheese and hamburger!
> 
> It makes the sandwich much thinner, tastes exactly the same and I end up using twice the amount of veggies on each burger, which is good for me!
> 
> It sounds like "Pre-chewed gross-out", but it's actually very good that way.



american food--i am sure it is delicious to many....


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2011)

vitauta said:


> american food--i am sure it is delicious to many....


 
Yes, it is! About 300 Million of us.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2011)

Salisbury steak, smashed red potatoes in jackets (butter, sour cream and ½ & ½), burgundy mushroom and onion gravy and frozen mixed vegetables.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 13, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Salisbury steak, smashed red potatoes in jackets (butter, sour cream and ½ & ½), burgundy mushroom and onion gravy and frozen mixed vegetables.



this must be what is meant by "blue plate special"--god, look at that velvety smooth, rich brown gravy with mushrooms!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2011)

vitauta said:


> this must be what is meant by "blue plate special"--god, look at that velvety smooth, rich brown gravy with mushrooms!


 Thank you Vit. I made the gravy in the pan drippings with a bit of gravy master added then simmered the salisbury steaks in the gravy for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2011)

msmofet, I've contacted the Church and submitted your name as a Kitchen Saint!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2011)

Timothy said:


> msmofet, I've contacted the Church and submitted your name as a Kitchen Saint!


  Thank you tim!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG, that gravy, MM!  I could eat that off my husband's tennis socks!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> OMG, that gravy, MM! I could eat that off my husband's tennis socks!


 Ummmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmmmmm OK. Thank you


----------



## pacanis (Aug 13, 2011)

You do love your burgundy MsM.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You do love your burgundy MsM.


 Yup I do!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was a child, I loved reading the Nero Wolfe books by Rex Stout.  Mr. Wolfe, noted detective, also adored wonderful "North American" foods.  It was in these books that I learned that items such as turkey, some species of duck and quail, striped bass, salmon, and sturgeon were indigenous contributions to other cultures.  In grade school, I knew of corn, potatoes, and peppers...but later I learned they were transplants from Central and South America.  Bison, black walnuts (and several other nuts,) sunflower seeds, cranberries, and may other items are North America's contributions to world cuisine.  

I have his cookbook, but never made anything but an egg dish out of it....hmm...maybe I should skip Vittles and make the Nero Wolfe restaurant.


----------

